# Boat Registration



## Lordofallthatswims (Jan 28, 2008)

I have a boat that was given to me. The boat has never been registered before, I don't have any paperwork for it. I do have a little 3 hp motor and would like to use it. Has anyone had this type of situation, and what did the Secretary of State require in order to get a registration.


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

How big of a boat. I think only 16' and above need to be registered. Maybe 14'. Check the DNR site, i know it is in there somewhere


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

ArrowFlinger said:


> How big of a boat. I think only 16' and above need to be registered. Maybe 14'. Check the DNR site, i know it is in there somewhere


*If it is not self-propelled or 16' or over...it needs to be registered:*

_All watercraft on Michigan waters, including privately owned lakes and waterways, must be registered except: _
_Watercraft 16 feet or less, propelled by oars or paddles, and not used for rental or commercial purposes;
Non-motorized canoes and kayaks not used for rental or commercial purposes, rafts, surfboards, sailboards, and swim floats, regardless of length;
Watercraft registered in another state and used only temporarily in Michigan._
_For most watercraft, the registration fee is based on length. All registrations expire on March 31 in the third year of issuance._

*You'll need a title to register it if its over 20':*

_If the watercraft is not titled, simply complete the back of your watercraft registration. If you have lost the registration, then a complete bill of sale with the year, make, hull identification number, MC registration number (if available) and the names and addresses of the buyer and seller may be used to transfer ownership. 
If the watercraft is titled, a properly assigned title must be used to transfer ownership. If the title and/or registration are lost, a duplicate can be acquired by the owner(s) from any Secretary of State branch office. Without a properly assigned title, registration or bill of sale, a court order or surety bond would be needed to transfer the ownership. For more information contact your local Secretary of State branch office or the Michigan Department of State, Driver and Vehicle Information Center at 1-888-SOS-MICH (1-888-767-6424)._

*Other questions can be answered by your local Secretary of State's Office!* _(usually between the hours of 1:21 p.m. and 1:23 p.m. on a third Tuesday after the second full moon in February...if your number is next!)_


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Lordofallthatswims said:


> I have a boat that was given to me. The boat has never been registered before, I don't have any paperwork for it. I do have a little 3 hp motor and would like to use it. Has anyone had this type of situation, and what did the Secretary of State require in order to get a registration.


Same situation I had.... you're gonna need a bill of sale. I walked out into the parking lot and wrote one up in my truck, and went back in..:lol:


----------



## HookDUp365 (Nov 27, 2007)

bought a 12ft at a yard sale that had no registration paper or numbers on the boat, told that to secretary of state and they didnt give me any problem.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Set the buying price low as tax will be collected.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I had a 10' jon boat given to me, no paperwork. I explained it to them at the SS office and they made up the registration for me. My boat was 30-35 years old so they just put 1980 as the date for the boat.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Thats good to know cause im in a similar situation. We have a 12' Lowe Flat bottom that my Dad won at a D.U. banquet like 30 years ago. As kids all we ever used it for was fishing and used the oars to make our way around. Now, being older and lazier/smarter?:16suspect:lol: i bought a motor and we're going to use it for a spring walleye rig on small rivers around the house as well as a duck boat in the hard to accsess marshes....But, Dad has no clue if he has any papers on it or not. He said if he did he probably lost or misplaced them when we moved 22 years ago.


----------

